# Be Careful Out There



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/farm-family-left-heartbroken-3-160752555.html


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

A tragedy; prayers for the family


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

As a father of four young children I could not imagine the pain this family is going through. Most people think my wife and I are over protective of our children but it only takes a couple minutes and they can be gone forever.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know this family personally but do know some neighbors of theirs. These deaths have shaken up a lot of people. There are still some un answered questions about exactly what and how it happened. Were they just playing on a truck full of canola and somehow got sucked in? Were they playing on a full truck of canola while it was being emptied by an auger? Or were they playing in an empty truck and a grain cart came and filled the truck up with them in it? These are hard questions to address right now. But one good thing that can happen from this is if we know what happened and than can teach other kids and even adults not to do that and prevent other deaths.

One problem with a lot of farmers and their families is we seem to get numb to the dangers of the farm over time and than something like this happens. Play safe my friends!


----------

